# Vacation Sunday



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

??I don't get it.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm on vacation everyday. And when it's over I'll enjoy "the big sleep." It's been great, no regrets and spending the last of my days in Mexico tops it off. I just hope I outlive my new pup. She's such a delight.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

sunnyvmx said:


> I'm on vacation everyday. And when it's over I'll enjoy "the big sleep." It's been great, no regrets and spending the last of my days in Mexico tops it off. I just hope I outlive my new pup. She's such a delight.


Wow, aren't you and Sparks all sunny disposition these days.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Wow, aren't you and Sparks all sunny disposition these days.


Nothing wrong with that  !


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I suspect Sparks was commenting on the lack of, or reduced level of, forum activity Sunday. He'll be back to explain.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=Longford;5430298]I suspect Sparks was commenting on the lack of, or reduced level of, forum activity Sunday. He'll be back to explain.[/QUOTE]_

No, I think Sparks was commenting on life in Melaque where the most vibrant folks died in 1957.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I'd never seen this board with no posts for almost a day and a half. Thought maybe the gears were jammed

>>>> life in Melaque where the most vibrant folks died in 1957

In 1957 Melaque was pure wild west or fishing village









Bahia de Navidad 1955 - Melaque was small and Villa Obregon a beach (playa de Tambor)


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

sparks said:


> I'd never seen this board with no posts for almost a day and a half. Thought maybe the gears were jammed
> 
> >>>> life in Melaque where the most vibrant folks died in 1957
> 
> They didn't even name hurricanes apparently back in '57, just numbers, and Wiki says it was a moderate year with worst storm killing eight. Earthquake? What happened in '57, if it wasn't figurative? Thanks.


----------

